# Rail Road Hand Lantern Question



## Rail Freak (Oct 22, 2013)

I was given, what they said was, a rail road hand lantern.( Ya know the ones ya see in the movies where the rail road worker is standing by the tracks waving the lantern under handed at the train) It has a rounded handle, an orange plastic base where the 6 volt battery is placed with two small light bulbs that operate seperately by a switch. It apparently is missing a globe or maybe not. It is a Starlite 222 - Star Headlight & Lantern Co.-Honeoye Falls, N.Y. USA. engraved on it. It also has the plastic strip printed on it that says " Chessie System, 1941-1983, P.M. Favio.

Ring any bells?????


----------



## caravanman (Oct 23, 2013)

I think the ringing of bells is a different system to lanterns.. . 

Here in the UK, I was issued with a "Bardic" battery lamp when I worked on the railways. It was square metal and had a white beam, and a swivel switch which placed a red or a green glass over the lens. Used by yard workers after dark to signal to the Loco's etc, in the days before 2 way radio.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.grahamoliver.com/forsale/watches/images/bardic8a.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.canalworld.net/forums/index.php?showtopic%3D26627%26page%3D4&h=1000&w=1000&sz=163&tbnid=7qiTjs_V4MRTNM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&zoom=1&usg=__t2UFfM-lxrTIubVk-rHWHyZEcGE=&docid=2D1JADdPY1rEKM&sa=X&ei=TtFnUvqSNfHJ0AWlxoDgBw&ved=0CEAQ9QEwBA

Ed


----------



## railiner (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a Congers stainless steel version of that type of lantern. It was manufactured in Portland, Or. Neither version had a globe to protect the bulbs. One bulb was a 'floodlight', while the other had a reflector behind it to be used as a 'spotlight'. I used mine when I was employed as a Yard Clerk, at BN's Globeville (Denver), Co. yard, way back in 1973....

I don't know if these antiques are still used by RR employee's nowadays.....I would imagine some modern design with LED bulbs have replaced them, if used at all.....


----------



## benjibear (Oct 30, 2013)

The dates almost sound like someone work years and maybe was given to him by somebody at retirement. Those lanterns did not have a globe. They worked off a 6 volt lantern batery and two settings. Those are pretty plentiful and don't consider that style a very expensive piece. However, like anything is years to come the value may or may not go up. I have a real Conrail one that is blue given to me by an ex employee.


----------

